
Growth Engineering at Netflix – Accelerating Innovation - mfrw
https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/growth-engineering-at-netflix-accelerating-innovation-90eb8e70ce59
======
shoulderfake
Why dont they innovate a normal mobile app experience. It just keeps getting
worse and worse.

